#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Como obter acesso externo, no ATA Cisco PAP2T - NA

## cassiorgk

Fala Galera do Under-linux.

Gostaria de saber se é possível obter acesso externo no ATA Cisco PAP2T - NA.

Quais as configurações a serem utilizadas.


Att.

----------

